# DOC Test



## LuZest (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey guys/gals, newbie here. I'm hoping one of you very knowledgeable people here can help me out with a question I have regarding the Department of Corrections newly scheduled exam.

I took last year's DOC exam and scored a 93 and was ranked 48th. I received a notice to appear to sign the certification list in August 2014, which I did go in and sign. Unfortunately for me, they stopped calling people up to Shirley at rank 47. My question is, with this new test coming up in 2015 what happens to the current list of people who took the exam in 2014? I understand the list is good for 2 years, would the new list merge with the current eligible list? Should I retake the exam?

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Retake the test. They give it every 2 years or about. 

Good luck


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

My guess is just that, but by the time they establish the new list the old one will have run out.

Nothing moves fast with the state. Like Woody said check with civil service.

Use to remember the question i had problems with and just answer them differently on the next test. Finally got a 100 ( didn't help the non-vet white man )

But as a rule you should test higher on the next test. 

Good Luck


----------

